# Electric Blue Rams



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Anyone see this morph?










Someone was busy breeding those colors out of the blue ram.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Six,

Yes, I have seen them out here in Seattle for a couple of years or so. Personally I like the coloration of the "standard" Blue Ram, one of my favorite dwarf cichlids.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

me to ... standard


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

Oddly enough I was looking at some blue rams at one of my (many) local LFS's today. Mostly electric blue with some parts of the heads the original colour.

Not cheap though!!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

My Father picked some up for breeding while visiting down here; beautiful fish. To be honest, I consider GBR's a fish that has been destroyed outside of the odd hobbyist breeder. These blue rams have stable genetics though; they seem very healthy, raised properly, etc.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep...saw several at my LFS this weekend...$80 each! 

They are cool but a bit too steep for me!


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

They are about $20-30 here in CA. The color is really striking but the original wildtype, when well colored is still nicer.


----------

